# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چه زمانی باید از پیام نور انصراف بدیم؟؟

## Maja7080

سلام،من دو ترم دانشگاه پیام نور بودم الان میخوام انصراف بدم چون امسال میرم دانشگاه دولتی،فقط کسی میدونه چه زمانی باید انصراف بدم؟(الان یا همون موقعی که نتایج انتخاب رشته اومد؟)
و یه سوال دیگه،میشه از طریق سایت در خواست انصراف داد یا حتما باید حضوری بریم؟ممنون

----------


## Ali__S

سلام
فرقی نمیکنه کی انصراف بدی اگه مطمئنی میری دانشگاه جدید میتونی الان انصراف بدی اگه امکان داره باز بمونی صبر کن نتایج بیاد...

----------

